# Turkey Canon cook times?



## retfr8flyr (Nov 25, 2014)

I will be doing my first turkey this Thanksgiving on my Akorn and I am going to use a Turkey Canon. I have read varying cook times with the canon, I am planning to do the cook at 325° and was figuring on about 12 minutes a pound. For any of you that have used the canon, does this time sound about right?


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 27, 2014)

RetFr8Flyr, I have been using a turkey cannon for years.  My favorite way to cook/smoke a turkey. 

10-12 minutes a pound is a pretty good guideline on the cannon. If you are not using a Maverick to monitor breast and thigh temps, give both areas a temp check at 10 mins per pound at 325F to see how it is progressing. 

If you have the cannon in a drip pan filled with veggies it will take a little longer than 12 mins/lb.  If the drip pan is on a grate below the turkey, you're in good shape with that 12 minute guideline.

Remember though, Internal temp decides when it is done, not time.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 27, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I will be putting the bird on in a little while, I have a CyberQ WiFI for temp control so I am not really worried about the temps I just wanted a ball park figure on the total time. I will have a drip pan sitting on the ceramic diffuser, so the times should be good. There were so many different cook times, based on different cook temps, that I was just winging it on the time required..


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 27, 2014)

Remember the Q-view.....


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 27, 2014)

The unbrined, 18.3 lb'er I did last Sunday at 325F took 3 hrs 25 mins for the thigh to reach 165F.  Breast was at 172F.  That works out to 10.7 minutes per pound.

Putting a brined 18.3 lb'er on the smoker today.  Time should be similar.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 27, 2014)

Wow...that's fast.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 27, 2014)

atomicsmoke said:


> Wow...that's fast.


And that's just one of the reasons I use a turkey cannon.

Smoker is being a bit finicky this morning though with the extra veggie mass and liquid in the drip pan.  The chamber temp started at 350F but once I loaded the drip pan full of veggies then the turkey the chamber temp dropped into the 250's.  It's climbing back slowly though. Will take a little longer to be done but it will be fine.  We're not in any big hurry today. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 27, 2014)

Well my first Turkey smoke for Thanksgiving will definitely not be my last. Cook was a little hectic, as it was rain mixed with snow while I was trying to cook the bird. The Turkey Canon worked great and I highly recommend it. My 13lb bird only took 90 minutes at 325° and it was 165° in the heart of the breast and 185° in the thigh. Here is a shot of it going on the Akorn, you can see the leg of my ladder in the shot, that I had put next to the grill with an umbrella on top, to keep some of the rain off the grill.













2014T.jpg



__ retfr8flyr
__ Nov 27, 2014






Here is the finished bird on the table ready to be wrapped up and put in the cooler.

[













smoke1.jpg



__ retfr8flyr
__ Nov 27, 2014






I used a little apple and cherry wood for the smoke and the flavor was fantastic.


----------

